# Castaway Classic Tournament - Feb 16th, 2019



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

Corky bite has been on hold for us of late with a heavy waterfowl schedule and not a lot of fishing. Capt. Chris Cady is working North today on Redfish and Blue Catfish with boat fishing guests after a blistering session on the guns this morning. Success on waterfowl is heavily dependent on pressure, scouting, and weather this season. Capt. Braden Proctor visited the Lubbock area over Christmas and said the farmers up there have never seen so much rain. It's got hundreds of thousands of acres flooded up and holding waterfowl. Of course, that's just the tip of the proverbial waterfowl iceberg with every State from here to Florida inundated by record rainfall.

Widely scattered birds and plenty of ducks capable of concentrating on private flooded property and away from pressure has the handcuff's on a lot of hunters. We're finally seeing Redhead's show up in numbers and they're "just in time, but very late indeed". Sometimes you've got to do the pain to get the gain and I certainly hope breeding and nesting grounds are flush with copious amounts of rainfall for a great hatch this Spring. We shall see about that. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

Hats off to the Captain's of Castaway Lodge and all the members of The Wolf Pack for tremendous effort and team work thus far this season. We've got a very heavy schedule through the end of January.

*Castaway Classic - Redfish Tournament/BBQ Cook-Off*

February 15th and 16th are the dates to etch in the calendar as we prepare for the Castaway Classic tournaments. Get the app *HERE* (works on both desktop and your mobile phone) and come join us for a big payout tournament and fundraiser. We'll have a live Calcutta and Captain's Dinner on the 15th and you can get all the details and entry forms on *HERE* as well.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: c


----------

